# LR5 and Windows 10 W10 Preview



## LRList001 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have been trying LR 5.7.1 with Windows 10 Preview and so far no snags (with LR).

Has anyone else tried?


----------



## CeesFoto (Feb 16, 2015)

With build 9926 Windows 10. No problems running LR 5. Also tested Adobe CC with LR and Photoshop. No problems found sofar.


----------



## robhit (May 1, 2015)

LRList001 said:


> I have been trying LR 5.7.1 with Windows 10 Preview and so far no snags (with LR).
> 
> Has anyone else tried?



I am trying Lightroom CC on Windows 10 Preview (build 10074) and found one problem so far. When using the ALT key with the Masking slider in Sharpening the overlay does not show up.  It works properly on Windows 7.


----------



## GaryR60 (Jun 4, 2015)

What about Lightroom 4?


----------

